# Abofalle (EVN von mr. nexnet)



## Claudiaa (17 August 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

bin neu hier und habe ein großes Problem mit der Firma nexnet, Am Borsigturm 12 in Berlin und benötige mal dringend euren rat/meinung.

Angefangen hat alles mit einem neuen vertrag mit der 1&1 im mai 2010. Plötzlich taucht auf meiner rechnung ein (fester) betrag von € 8,40333 (pro Woche ) auf. 

und als zielrufnummer steht dort: FESTENTGELDCC17 

was ist das? (ein abo denke ich mal) aber woher? ich habe kein abo abgeschlossen, meine einwilligung nie gegeben! 

nagut...nun habe ich ein EEN angefordert, welcher heute 17.08. gekommen ist:

da steht:

Nummerngasse      Verwendung
010-                    call-bycal      
0191- bis 0195       internet-by-call
1181- bis 1189-      auskunfstdienste
0900-1                 Premiumdienste Information
0900-3                 Premiumdienste Unterhaltung
0900-5                 Premiumdienste Sonstiges, Erotik
0900-9                 gbührenpflichtige Einwahlprogramme

so und nun? ich hab ein vertrag bei 1&1 über ne flat internet und telefon für 24,99 im monat! :roll:

in meiner fritzbox-einstellung liegen keine derartigen nummern vor! 

vorallem ist das datum immer ein sonntag! und mit € 8,403333 immer ein gleicher betrag.....wie kommt dann die einwahl (s.oben) zustande???

hatte das jemand schon mal oder weiß einer rat? :roll:

ich würde das auch gerne mal beenden und nicht , dass die mir weiterhin sonst welche kosten in rechnung stellen.

Danke für eure antworten :-?

Liebe Grüße aus berlin


----------



## Captain Picard (17 August 2010)

*AW: Abofalle (EEN von mr. nexnet)*



Claudiaa schrieb:


> nagut...nun habe ich ein EEN angefordert, welcher heute 17.08. gekommen ist:


Soll das ein EVN = Einzelverbindungsnachweis sein? 
das ist ein ( übler) Scherz  aber kein EVN 

Tritt denen  mal auf die Füsse, dass die die genaue/ungekürzte 
 ( angeblich) angewählte Nummer nennen sollen.


----------



## Claudiaa (17 August 2010)

*AW: Abofalle (EEN von mr. nexnet)*

sorry...ja sollte EVN heissen :-D

ich bin richtig geschockt und ärger mich tierisch, weil ich einfach kein nerv für solche dinge habe, aber daran appellieren die ja denke ich mal! 

soll ich die jetzt einfach nochmals auffordern mir einen ordentlichen, ungekürzten EVN zu schicken? 

meinst du das mich hier abzocker in der magel haben?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 August 2010)

*AW: Abofalle (EEN von mr. nexnet)*



Claudiaa schrieb:


> soll ich die jetzt einfach nochmals auffordern mir einen ordentlichen, ungekürzten EVN zu schicken?


Auf jeden Fall, sonst gibt es ja keine Möglichkeit Klarheit reinzukriegen


Claudiaa schrieb:


> meinst du das mich hier abzocker in der mangel haben?


vermutlich, aber das  kann  erst nach genauerer Kenntnis  der angeblichen 
Einwahl/nummer  beurteilt  werden


----------



## Claudiaa (17 August 2010)

*AW: Abofalle (EVN von mr. nexnet)*

ich fordere einen ungekürzten EVN an und poste dann hier wieder! 
bis dahin erstmal vielen dank. :-D


----------



## Teleton (17 August 2010)

*AW: Abofalle (EVN von mr. nexnet)*

Das ist vermutlich ein Voice-Abo, eine noch recht neue Plage. Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis nutzt dann nichts weil dort nur die fiktiven Daten der Aboverlängerung (i.d.R. alle 10 Tage) enthalten sind. Die Nummer über die das Abo angeblich gebucht wurde taucht wenn überhaupt nur in einem älteren EVN auf. Das kann ausserdem eine ganz normale Nummer sein, keine Mehrwertnummer.
Schau mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ler/59160-voiceabo-voice-abo-festnetzabo.html

Abo über 0180-Nummern: Anbieter verzichtet auf Geld und Klage: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Claudiaa (18 August 2010)

*AW: Abofalle (EVN von mr. nexnet)*

Danke für deinen beitrag :-D

durch rumstöbern bin ich auch auf andere beiträge gestoßen und bin auch der meinung, dass ich mir da ein abo "eingefangen" habe, wozu ich meine einwilligung nicht gegeben habe! 

ich habe heute schon wieder eine rechnung von 1&1 bekommen über diese dtms 8,4033 euro (Gesamtrechnung 30€). 

seit ich im mai 2010 bei 1&1 bin geht das jetzt schon. Mai 40€, Juni 50€ und jetzt für juli 30€, immer sonntags 8,4033 €. unglaublich. 

haben den rechnungen mai und juni bei nexnet und dtms wiedersprochen und versucht dort jemanden an telefon zu bekommen, aber nach der "netten" bandansage wird mein anruf einfach beendet!!!  

ich komme also an keinen ran und die mr. nexnet oder wie auch immer die heissen werde ich mit mahnungen bombardiert.

der evn belegt nur diese o.g. nummern und nichts weiter. 

soll ich der rechnugn von juli über 30€ ebenfalls widersprechen oder wie verhalte ich mich jetzt richtig. nicht das das jetzt monat für monat so weitergeht!

1&1 fühlt sich nicht zuständig, sauerei! wer kann mir helfen???? 
ich meine kann doch nicht sein, dass sich niemand der belange annimmt, das ist doch [.......]. 

ich verzweifel noch mal....was kann ich tun?

gruß
claudia


----------



## Teleton (19 August 2010)

*AW: Abofalle (EVN von mr. nexnet)*

Das wird solange Du nicht (hilfsweise) kündigst bzw nach Fernabsatzregeln widerrufst immer weiter berechnet, ist ja angeblich ein Abo.
Ansprechpartner für Einwendungen ist DTMS, 1+1 ist nur "Rechnungsleger"


----------



## Claudiaa (20 August 2010)

*AW: Abofalle (EVN von mr. nexnet)*

"kündigen" schön und gut....ich bin ja der meinung, was ich nicht wissentlich abgeschlossen habe, kann ich auch nicht kündigen oder? was ist, wenn die einfach das ignorieren, wie alle meine schreiben!?:-?

bist du der meinung....ich muss zahlen? 

ich habe ja nicht mal einen telefonisch an den apparat bekommen bei dtms!!! ich meine das stinkt doch zum himmel oder? 

du meinst also, ich sollte schriftlich kündigen? 

ich würde den höchstens nochmals mitteilen, dass ich das "vermeitliche abo" gar nicht abgeschlossen habe und/aber trotzdem kündige??? :roll:

bitte um hilfe, danke 
lg claudia


----------



## Teleton (23 August 2010)

*AW: Abofalle (EVN von mr. nexnet)*



Claudiaa schrieb:


> "kündigen" schön und gut....ich bin ja der meinung, was ich nicht wissentlich abgeschlossen habe, kann ich auch nicht kündigen oder?


Was soll es schaden trotz dieses logischen Problems zu kündigen? Wenn es keinen Vertrag gibt geht der Schuss halt in die Luft.


> was ist, wenn die einfach das ignorieren, wie alle meine schreiben!?:-?


Gleiches mit Gleichem vergelten?


> bist du der meinung....ich muss zahlen?


Um Gottes Willen,nein.





> ich habe ja nicht mal einen telefonisch an den apparat bekommen bei dtms!!!


Rede nie mit dem Gegner das ist sinnlos, das ist kein Versehen, die wollen Dein Geld nicht diskutieren.


> ich würde den höchstens nochmals mitteilen, dass ich das "vermeitliche abo" gar nicht abgeschlossen habe und/aber trotzdem kündige??? :roll:


hilfsweise kündige und widerrufe.


----------



## Claudiaa (25 August 2010)

*AW: Abofalle (EVN von mr. nexnet)*

guten morgen :-D

bin erst heute wieder mal on! hatte viel zu tun :-D 

vielen Dank für deine antwort. 

du hast recht.....ich kündige und widerrufe (hilfsweise) und mal sehen was da noch kommt! bis jetzt wurde mein briefkasten verschont! mal sehen wie lange 

melde mich sobald ich neues von denen habe! 

bis dahin.....danke und viele grüße aus berlin :-D
claudia


----------

